# LOOK! (grocery store rescue) St. Elmo's fire



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

look at before and after...a few days...still not eating but look!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=37400


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL say what you want but thats not the same fish!!! lol

wow. amazing lil guy! congrats on the rehab success


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

That's amazing. You've done a great job


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

is this possible????


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, he's beautiful!! Good job with him!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh wow he looks so great!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

He ate this morning! 3 whole pellets! woohoo! So I had him in the .5 gallon cube thing next to spiderfish, Spiderfish kept flaring and charging but he REFUSED to fight back..well put him in the 10 gallon and after a few hours was feeling good enough to flare at himself, I kept catching him doing it but could't get a picture, as he would stop when he saw me:-D I NEVER imagined he was this pretty of a fish! I bet he gets even prettier in a few months eh? 
What color do you think he is? Looks burnt red, teal and blue?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

S T U N N I N G! I've found that the rescues turn out to be the most beautiful fish.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow! He's super pretty! He's a crowntail version of my boyfriends fish, Buddy. Same red body and clear fins! But you've done an amazing job!


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow he looks much happier now.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

oooh, what a stunner! I said he looked like Corona when you first bought him, but not he's really changed!


----------

